# releng/10.1 is finally marked as RELEASE



## pkubaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Time to finally update from 10.0  Note that builds usually are ready after a few days, so for now you can only update via source.
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=274371


----------



## kpa (Nov 12, 2014)

There are some last minute commits that you should have to be up to date with the final release. The version is r274401 now:

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&sortby=rev&sortdir=down&revision=274401


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 12, 2014)

I know, I'm subscribed to svn-src-releng@freebsd.org


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Can we upgrade via freebsd-update? I mean as of today?


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not sure but I guess you can, if the necessary files are on update.freebsd.org.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 14, 2014)

I did it yesterday…


----------



## Beastie (Nov 14, 2014)

Martillo1 said:


> Can we upgrade via `freebsd-update`? I mean as of today?


Yes.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok. Rock and Roll!


----------



## ColdfireMC (Nov 15, 2014)

I updated with freebsd-update, everything went fine.


----------

